

Ask HN: Best domain for an NGO/journalist Security App? - secfirstmd

Hi there,<p>I am currently in the process of developing a mobile security application for NGOs, human rights defenders, activists and aid workers. It will be called &quot;Security First&quot;<p>As regards domain names for the project, what does the collective genuine of HN think works better?<p>-www.secfirst.org
-www.mysecurityfirst.org<p>Thanks.
======
cryptolect
I'd point out that "security first" might mean something to you, but not
necessarily to NGOs, human rights defenders and activists. It is a good goal
for the project, but I think the name doesn't mean anything and will be
crowded out of search results since it's an overly general name.

Instead, pick something unique and if possible, related to the area you're
working on. So if NGO Worker A mentions it to Human Rights Defender B, they
have a reasonable chance of success finding it via a Google Search.

~~~
secfirstmd
Thanks. Good advice.

